# TrailBlazer 1200GS - burner replacement source needed



## sclark900 (Aug 11, 2010)

Greetings. I own a TrailBlazer 1200GS vented gas stove made by Heating
Energy Systems of Clackamas, OR. The company is now defunct. I'm
needing a new burner. I believe the part number is 312000. Would anyone
by chance know where I could source this? I've searched all over the Net and have come up short. My guess is that the
burner is likely identical to some other manufacturers. I've attached
a picture for reference. It measures 19" x 7.5" - center element
11.5". Thanks for any information you may have.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.efireplacestore.com/gas-log-burners-only.html


----------



## jimcunn (Nov 5, 2011)

I am also looking for a burner for this stove. Did you find anything?  Jimbajay


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm thinking that you ought to remove  the burner from your fireplace
& take it to a small fab shop to see if they can match what you have.
You'll need someone who has the capability to bend, weld & machine 
tubing, preferably stainless...


----------

